# Would you buy a horse that rears?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nope, I'd never knowingly buy a rearer.

A professional trainer who might like a challenge may be willing to take her on, but you may have to give her away. Not many people are going to want to pay good money for a horse that rears.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

While I am not a fan of a horse that rears, I saw a girl killed by a rearing horse when I was a youth, your horse is rearing out of fear. She just needs some confident retraining & desensitization. If I bought her, she would be used to motorcycles in no time flat. Make sure when you sell her, to tell the new owner she freaks out over motorcycles.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Agree that it's a fear response wares, but one that I find extremely dangerous. I'd rather a horse bolt out of fear than rear.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

I did buy horse that reared. He was young and allowed to "show" his temper in that manner by his previous owner. It took a little work but he never, ever rears any longer. I have owned him for 3 1/2 years. I will say though I immediately put him in training with a professional trainer...no way would I, myself try to fix a complicated issue like that.


----------



## LinkIsAGenius (Oct 4, 2012)

I've told my mum that we need to tell the new owner that she's not good around motorbike or normal bikes but just asked 'Why should we? We weren't told' so I told her that if we sell her a novice horse (That's what she wants to do) then that person might not know what to do and if they pull back on the reins she could kill them and my mum said 'That's not my problem' and my grandad agrees.


----------



## LinkIsAGenius (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd much rather she just bolt too but she does that after she rears so yeah.. I don't know why I trusted those people


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I would never buy a horse that rears. I just don't want to deal with it. There was a time in my younger days that I may have considered it, but not anymore. If I got hurt, I would not want to pay those medical bills.

Im sure there are people out there who would welcome the challenge of desensitizing your horse. I would be open and honest in her behavior. Rearing is very dangerous and is not something to hide when trying to sell her.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

previous owner had not filled me in either, but it was clear pretty darn quick.
I wasn't angry but, then again, no one got hurt either. IMO if I knew a specific issue I would let the buyer know..it seems like the right thing to do to me


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

LinkIsAGenius said:


> I've told my mum that we need to tell the new owner that she's not good around motorbike or normal bikes but just asked 'Why should we? We weren't told' so I told her that if we sell her a novice horse (That's what she wants to do) then that person might not know what to do and if they pull back on the reins she could kill them and my mum said 'That's not my problem' and my grandad agrees.


I would never buy a horse that rears. It's too dangerous, and too hard of a habit to break. That's not to say someone else wouldn't take on the challenge, if they are experienced in dealing with the problem.

Wow. I have zero respect for your mother and granddad. That's horrible. Dishonest sellers like that are what get people who don't know any better severely injured or killed. I hope your mom and granddad are prepared for a lawsuit. 

I sure hope you don't have the same mindset.

I'm sorry you were not told of this horse's problems, but that doensn't mean someone else should pay the price. This is one of the things that is wrong with the world today. People just don't care about others anymore, and only care about making a dollar for themselves. Horrible.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good luck with selling your horse


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

beau159 said:


> I would never buy a horse that rears. It's too dangerous, and too hard of a habit to break. That's not to say someone else wouldn't take on the challenge, if they are experienced in dealing with the problem.
> 
> 
> I sure hope you don't have the same mindset.
> ...


yeah, if I had known ahead of time I probably wouldn't have taken on the challenge either, even with a trainer working with me. It turned out ok here but we were lucky that no one got hurt.


----------



## LinkIsAGenius (Oct 4, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> good luck with selling your horse


I don't care about the money. I'm not the one saying that we have to sell her for £1000 I want to make sure that she goes to a good home where someone can handle her and train her properly. That is all that matters to me, if I have to go behind my mums back to tell the buyer that she rears then I will because I don't want the guilt of my old horse killing someone who really didn't deserve it. Sorry


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

If she sat on a car-wasn't it dented? Who is paying for that? My first horse was afraid of motorbikes-but he did a twirl & bolt-that wasn't fun at all!


----------



## LinkIsAGenius (Oct 4, 2012)

She didn't put her full weight on the car so there was no dent and the guy was really nice about it. That was also something we were told after we bought her, that she sits down when she gets scared. Apparently she was ridden by this girls mother and father who are both very nervous riders and then after we had her for a few days we were told she bolts and sits down if she gets scared, we also found out that she has a problem with her neck and it clicks and gets really stiff so she needs massages at least every month but its better if it gets done every few weeks and she'd hurt her frog so needed special shoes.
This horse was picked out by my trainer it was also someone that she knows very well so we thought we'd be told the truth.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The plot thickens! This doesn't sound like a novice horse at all, those type of horses don't rear. This horse needs a confident rider & needs to be desensitized, if you are going to sell her like that, she needs to be marketed as such with a price tag to match. I would be choked at your trainer, give her the horse to fix for you, she should since she picked it out for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

No. Never. Period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Rearing is a vice as far as ridings concerned and if you're not honest about it and someone gets hurt chances are its going to come back and seriously bite you especially if the buyer asks for some sort of a warranty rather than just a sold as seen. How will your grandfather or mother talk their way out of that one?
An experienced rider may well take the horse on at a reduced price and sort it out but there are so many cheap horses out there right now that are OK selling a bad one isn't going to be easy. 
If you dont want the hassle of all this and prepared to get what you can for it then get someone to take the horse to Beeston castle auction and put it in the unwarranted ring where at least people know they are taking a risk and its likely to have a problem.
It sounds tough I know but this horse is unlikely to have a happy ending if you sell it as OK and it hurts someone
I suggested you ask a dealer to take the horses in part ex - these people have the riders to sort out problems, you dont have the experience to sell them or sort them out so you are going to lose money whatever.
I feel really sorry for you as you seem to want to do whats right and you're surrounded by adults who should know better and got you in this mess in the first place.
If your trainer got this horse from a dealer then you are within your rights to take it back there if its not the quiet safe horse they led you to believe it was.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Nope, I'd never knowingly buy a rearer.
> 
> A professional trainer who might like a challenge may be willing to take her on, but you may have to give her away. Not many people are going to want to pay good money for a horse that rears.





waresbear said:


> The plot thickens! This doesn't sound like a novice horse at all, those type of horses don't rear. This horse needs a confident rider & needs to be desensitized, if you are going to sell her like that, she needs to be marketed as such with a price tag to match. I would be choked at your trainer, give her the horse to fix for you, she should since she picked it out for you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
ITA - I would not KNOWINGLY purchase a horse with that history, especially in today's market when a horse without that vice can be had so easily. It is beyond important that you offer FULL disclosure to any potential buyers that she has this habit (and any other bad habits).

My Yahzi has a bit of a rearing habit, something we discovered after purchase. We knew that she had some issues, and I bought her knowing that and being willing to take on the fixing of those issues, but it soon became apparent that the disclosure we were given was not nearly complete. Had I known how extensive her issues were I would not have purchased her and the people couldn't have GIVEN her to me - because I am beyond the point in my life when I want to be mucking around with a rearing horse. We have actually had decent luck in working through the issue, and she hasn't had an episode in months, but I will never NOT consider her a horse that rears.


----------



## LinkIsAGenius (Oct 4, 2012)

How do you suggest we sell her? What should we put in the advert? I know she's not at all a novice horse, I don't mind her spooking at dogs or anything but I get really uncomfotable when she starts doing those little half rears because I know she's going straight up and theres nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Chardavej (Mar 13, 2011)

themacpack said:


> I will never NOT consider her a horse that rears.


I know, it nevers leaves the back of your mind, does it?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

LinkIsAGenius said:


> How do you suggest we sell her? What should we put in the advert? I know she's not at all a novice horse, I don't mind her spooking at dogs or anything but I get really uncomfotable when she starts doing those little half rears because I know she's going straight up and theres nothing I can do about it.


 You have to advertise her as 'for an experienced rider only as she is lacking in confidence. Has been known to rear on occasions
Some of her problem might be the fact that you lack confidence and she might improve ridden out in company but like I said too many horses that dont have problems for sale right now, Charities are putting ads in magazines like Horse & Hound to try to make spaces for more rescues
Odd on you are going to mostly get enquiries from dealers
You just have to walk away from this one and treat it as a learning experience.
Uless she's really stunning to look at it you arent likely to get much for her


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Why not send her in for training? From your info on her, it would just take some desensitizing and confidence, if not, then the safest thing to do is make sure she doesn't injure anyone which translates to unrideable companion horse or euthanasia. If the adults in charge are just worried about recouping the money, then none of the above is an option & I can't condone that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm in the minority, I would much prefer to deal with a rearer than a bolter (or better yet a bolter bucker- cause we all know those are fun).

My main horse, pepper, can be a rearer..although it only ever showed itself when we are out on big group rides and she wanted to GOOOO...and I wont let her, which can make her want to rear:/ I admit though shes pretty non confrontational so a couple times of me jumping down her throat for it, and making her move her feet (usually small circles) she gets the hint. I know she does this though and I wait for it everytime i take her out on a big public ride, and steer clear of the group until I know she has is out of her system. If I knew this before I bought her, I STILL would have bought her as she is a fantastic mare.

Now I admit that in my younger days I did cure a rearer by yanking her backwards (i new it was coming and I wasnt on her back AND I ACTUALLY did end up buying her from my friend)...she NEVER reared again after that..I was young and dumb and wouldnt fathom doing that now, as I find it much easier to head the rearing sucker off before the rearing starts (they tendto get VERY light in the front end before a rear), by switching brain gears and taking their mind off of it with doing something else.


That sucks you got taken, because this mare is FAR from a novice friendly horse. Hopefully you can find someone willing to take her on KNOWING she has this issue.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

yay for double posting!


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

And all I have to say is WOW.

Your trainer led you into this?? I would be dumping that trainer with a quickness!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know why a trainer would let their client buy a horse that is not for the riders ability. I suspect she was hoping you would want her to put more training on the horse which would equal more money. Which I think is sickening. I would dump the coach.

Moving onto the rearing issue. I have a huge fear of a horse that bucks. A horse that rears doesn't phase me. I have had 3 rearers, two of which were nasty rearers. I was able to work through it though as it doesn't scare me for some strange reason. It gets me mad and I usually can stop the rear before it gets bad. I have had a horse go over on me once and I swore never again.

This horse sounds like it needs an experienced rider to help it work through its fear issues. 

So yes be honest about the rearing. I can't believe your Mom and Grand Dad would want to lie about it. That is just asking for more issues and it would ruin your reputation as a seller. The horse world is small. And I know I wouldn't be able to live with the guilt if the person got hurt because they didn't know. 

Good luck with things. I hope you can find him a new home and get a horse more suited for you.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is just one sorry story, and I am not sure what you should do for best now. I have had my eyes opened about just how quickly things can go wrong when a horse gets a new handler, so with a nervous novice rider things can go south REALLY quickly.

Next when you say she rears how high is she coming up? Ben 'rears' in as much as he gets light on his front end, and comes up an inch or two, but he has no inclination to do more than that, so I don't call him a rearer, he is just getting his weight well back and under him to take evasive action.

If thsi poor girl has come from a nervous rider to another she could well go really nicely for a more experienced person. I would be very angry if she was offered for sale again as a novice ride, it is not fair on the mare or the next person down the line. Horses should be advertised truthfully, then they have the best chance of a good life with the right owner.

If this mare was recommended by your trainer I would be hammering on her door and asking her to either market the mare for you, or ride her until she is what you wanted.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Rearing is very dangerous...it wouldn't stop me from buying a horse, but it is not something I would advise for those not experienced at training horses. Unlike with stallions and geldings, rearing in mares is not a natural social behavior, so it is almost always due to fear. The problem is if rearing is a mare's natural reaction to fear, you can desensitize them to bikes or whatever is making them rear, but there is no assurance they won't display the same behavior when something else scares them. In my experience mares that rear almost need to be one or two person horses as the cure is to train them to invest confidence in their rider to protect them, but it is hard to get them to invest that confidence in any rider...it also means they may be settled and not rear with a current owner but may start right up with a new owner...


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm confused. In this thread, you said your trainer picked the horse:


LinkIsAGenius said:


> This horse was picked out by my trainer it was also someone that she knows very well so we thought we'd be told the truth.


Yet in your other thread, you said the horses were picked by your grandfather:


LinkIsAGenius said:


> Now my grandad is a little bit more difficult because he chose these horses and he thinks that he's failed at something because he didn't pick the right ones.


Which is it?


----------



## LinkIsAGenius (Oct 4, 2012)

My trainer found the horse and said she'd be good for me but my grandad said that she was the one and I'd have to stick with her. So they discussed it betwen themselves and chose her it had nothing to do with me

Also GoldenHorse it's a proper rear her feet were above the roof of the car


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

No I would never buy a horse that bites ,bucks, bolts or rears 
very unsafe even if you have ridden for years


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am apalled that your safety is taking second priority here in the minds of the adults involved. I see you mentioned your grandad - are your your parents also involved here or are you in his care/custody at this time? Is he paying for the horse activities and that is why he has the final word?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

The day a horse of mine takes up rearing is the day they go to a trainer. It is well over my experience level, I do not have the tools to deal with it. So obviously, I would never buy a rearer.

When you advertise this horse, you need to be totally honest. I don't care what your parents say. Take a pair of clippers and shave "I REAR," into her coat if you have to. Advertise her as "experienced handler ONLY," and explain her issues. Her fear response is to rear, so far she reacts to bikes and whatever else.

I'm not sure you'll get any money for her. I would price her at a couple hundred just to get rid of some of the awful people, but I'm not sure anyone would bite. I bet with a confident trainer she could turn around, though. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

I feel very sorry for you, this is a very scary situation, for any rider, confident, novice and all in between. 

I haven't read all the posts from people, so I'm sorry if I'm repeating ideas (sorry I know it's kinda rude not to read everyone's, I do apologise)

What I would do, is try and get in touch with the seller. Ask them if they were aware of it (and they probably were, but will probably deny it) tell them the problem, ask if they know why she's doing it. Tell them you're very upset that she was sold as a novice horse when she clearly is not (even if they deny knowing about the rearing, still voice that you're very upset)

Get the horse insured for 3rd party, I know it will cost, but it'll cost a lot more if she does damage.

Don't take her out riding, walk her out, preferably to the bmx place and keep her at a distance where she is comfortable (or just a little uncomfortable - head up, looking a little worried but not rearing) Praise her, tell her she's the most brilliant horse in the world, feed her treats (I know not everyone gives treats but I would in this situation), rub her neck make her feel generally comfortable, then take her home the moment she shows signs of relaxing - dropping her head, licking and chewing, one big sigh/snort out of air.

The next time, take her to the same point, make her feel good, and then walk her a few steps closer (still leading by the way, not riding), again, make her feel comfortable, praise, rubs Etc.

Each time, go to the same place, and once she is settled there, go forward until she settles, forward again. It will take a very long time, but it is the only thing I could come up with that is fairly safe (as safe as possible with a rearer)

Also, ask your bmx friend to bring his bike to where you keep her. If he's willing (if not, get an old bike no one cares for) put it on the ground, let her sniff it, like it, chew it, paw at it. Then stand it up, let her do the same (if she knocks it over, she might spook, fair enough, just pick it up again, and let her have another go, let her keep knocking it until it doesn't bother her any more) Then get your bmx-er friend to cycle around, at a distance. Let her watch (keep her on a lead rope for this) let him cycle round, and then take her to a point a bit closer, make her feel comfortable, then a bit closer and keep repeating until she's really close but relaxed. It may take several sessions. 

I'm not sure how you could desensitise her to motorbikes unless you know anyone with one. I hope this might help...

If you don't feel comfortable with a horse, don't risk your or anyone's life. Only do it if you feel you could cope. If you sell this horse, tell the new owner she is good to be ridden (if she is) in the school or in the field, but does need road work, tell them that she is very uncomfortable with bikes. I hope you're okay, it is a terrible situation, for any rider.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I would never ever knowingly buy a horse that reared. About a year and a half ago I bought what i was told was a kid safe well broke trail horse. About 3 weeks later I was in intensive care fighting for my life because the horse reared and flipped over on me. I ended up practically giving him away but I made sure the man that bought him knew exactly what the horse was capable of. Good luck curing or selling him but if you do sell him please tell the buyer about this problem. If something were to happen you wouldn't want it on your conscience


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

HollyLolly said:


> I feel very sorry for you, this is a very scary situation, for any rider, confident, novice and all in between.
> 
> I haven't read all the posts from people, so I'm sorry if I'm repeating ideas (sorry I know it's kinda rude not to read everyone's, I do apologise)
> 
> ...




I like what Holly is saying in this


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> I would never ever knowingly buy a horse that reared. About a year and a half ago I bought what i was told was a kid safe well broke trail horse. About 3 weeks later I was in intensive care fighting for my life because the horse reared and flipped over on me. I ended up practically giving him away but I made sure the man that bought him knew exactly what the horse was capable of. Good luck curing or selling him but if you do sell him please tell the buyer about this problem. If something were to happen you wouldn't want it on your conscience


I am sorry this has happened to you 
are you ok now


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

If the horse had potential, I'd have no second thoughts on buying it or not, it'd be at my farm. I've dealt with two rearers, and they both became great horses..for myself. One went to an old lady/husband couple who needed another ploddy trail horse (a mare), and Dude went back to his owner...BUT, he ended up being able to walk into an arena, run a barrel pattern (only 4-7 seconds off winning, he was a draft cross), and walk right back out. He pranced and popped up a bit with other riders, but he knew **** well I'd still whack him good or yank his head around to my knee if he even thought about going up.

IMO, rearing is dangerous, but it's also easily prevented. A horse cannot rear if it's bent..I feel the horse tensing, we go forward and in a small circle..there's no stopping to stand or backing up. After I realized that, no horse has gotten more than 6 inches off the ground before I yanked them to the side and pushed their hind around and around. I let Dude go up on the trails though..otherwise we would've been laying in the bottom of a valley in the creek..But, everytime he started to go up, my crop (or whatever was in my hand atm) would crack him right between the ears.

My main point was..I've had no issues fixing rearers..Dude never reared again with his owner (granted, he hasn't gone into an arena since she took him back), and the mare never reared or caused an issue for the little, old lady riding her around on trails. I'd buy a horse who rears out of fear for myself, I'd buy a horse that rears because it knows it can scare it's rider into getting off to fix and resell.


----------



## flyinghighleo (Oct 16, 2012)

For me, if the horse is green and needs work, like with cantering and can threaten to rear from not understand or not being worked with, there is a chance and a long thought. If its a horse that does it out of the blue, no reason or usually does it for silly reasons, then no


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I would never buy a horse that rears, I can deal with bucking, bolting, and just generally being a loon, but rearing scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

yea me too very scary 
I saw some horses rear up an fall backwards that scares me


----------

